# Blueberry and Chronic buds.



## jewboy (Jun 9, 2014)

Today is exactly eight weeks of flowering and tbh i've never took much notice of this grow, but after checking the buds they are pretty solid so i expect another week before they come down.
Jewboy 

View attachment b1.jpg


View attachment b2.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2014)

They Look beautiful, Jewboy. :aok:


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 29, 2015)

WOW! this is really nice plants ..


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

:clap:


----------

